# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Ελληνική Λέσχη Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο – Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ. (Νέος Σύλλογος)

## orion

Πριν από λίγο καιρό μια μικρή παρέα φίλων του ισπανικού καναρινιού φωνής Timbrado δημιούργησαν ένα νέο σύλλογο καναρινοκουλτούρας στην Ελλάδα. 

Ο σύλλογος ονομάζεται *Ελληνική Λέσχη Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο – Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ.* και αυτή τη στιγμή (βάσει εγκεκριμένου καταστατικού από 19/11/2013) ίσως είναι ο πρώτος και μοναδικός  σύλλογος ο οποίος ασχολείται αμιγώς με τα καναρίνια φωνής Timbrado. 

 Ήδη, ο σύλλογος αριθμεί αρκετά μέλη και φιλοδοξεί να καλύψει όλους  εκείνους τους εκτροφείς, με λίγα ή πολλά πουλιά, με εμπειρία ή όχι, από  όλη τη χώρα,  που αγαπούν το Timbrado και θέλουν να βρίσκονται σε  μια  παρέα *όπου θα μαθαίνουν, θα διασκεδάζουν και θα κάνουν το κοινό χόμπι  έξω από συμφέροντα και κάθε ιδιοτέλεια*. 

Σύντομα η Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ.  μέσα  από τις εκδηλώσεις και τις καινοτόμες δράσεις της, στόχο έχει να  συμβάλει στην ανάπτυξης της *καναρινοκουλτούρας* στην Ελλάδα και να κάνει  πράξη τους καταστατικούς της σκοπούς.



Γίνετε μέλη στο group μας στο facebook: *Ελληνική Λέσχη Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο – Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ.* 

 Επισκεφθείτε την ιστοσελίδα μας (σύντομα online): www.elit-timbrado.gr

 Για πληροφορίες σχετικά με το σύλλογο, εγγραφές κλπ επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας και με *e-mail*: info@elit-timbrado.gr

----------


## geog87

καλη αρχη και επισημα Χρησταρα!!!

----------


## kon.ts

Kατ αρχάς συγχαρητήρια για τη δημιουργία του νέου συλλόγου και εύχομαι όλα να πάνε όπως τα έχετε προγραμματίσει!
Είναι ευχάριστο να βλέπει κάποιος νέους ανθρώπους με διάθεση να ασχολούνται με το Ισπανικό Τimbrado και μακάρι να αναγνωριστεί αυτό το μοναδικό καναρίνι φωνής σε όλα τα μέρη της πατρίδας μας.
Μια φιλική διόρθωση Χρήστο όμως για να είμαστε και ακριβής σε όσα λέμε:Η ΕΛΙΤ δεν είναι ο πρώτος και μοναδικός σύλλογος ο οποίος ασχολείται αμιγώς με τα καναρίνια φωνής Timbrado.
Ο ΕΛ.ΣΙ.ΤΥ στον οποίο μέχρι πρόσφατα ήσουν γραμμένος και εσύ, για ένα χρόνο αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι ο σύλλογος που ασχολείται με τα Τimbrado εδώ και χρόνια και μόνο με αυτά! 
Αυτό γιατί πρέπει να είμαστε διαδυκτιακά σωστοί για τους φίλους που μας διαβάζουν!
Πέραν όμως αυτής της φιλικής παρατήρησης σας εύχομαι να προχωρήσετε και να αποκτήσετε και την εμπειρία που χρειάζεται έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε όλους τους φίλους που αγαπούν το Ισπανικό Timbrado!

----------


## mitsman

Χρήστο σας ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδιά μου οτι καλύτερο!!!

----------


## vag21

χρηστο οτι καλυτερο σου ευχομαι.

να υποθεσω οτι θα ασχολειστε μονο με classico?

----------


## orion

> Kατ αρχάς συγχαρητήρια για τη δημιουργία του νέου συλλόγου και εύχομαι όλα να πάνε όπως τα έχετε προγραμματίσει!
> Είναι ευχάριστο να βλέπει κάποιος νέους ανθρώπους με διάθεση να ασχολούνται με το Ισπανικό Τimbrado και μακάρι να αναγνωριστεί αυτό το μοναδικό καναρίνι φωνής σε όλα τα μέρη της πατρίδας μας.
> Μια φιλική διόρθωση Χρήστο όμως για να είμαστε και ακριβής σε όσα λέμε:Η ΕΛΙΤ δεν είναι ο πρώτος και μοναδικός σύλλογος ο οποίος ασχολείται αμιγώς με τα καναρίνια φωνής Timbrado.
> Ο ΕΛ.ΣΙ.ΤΥ στον οποίο μέχρι πρόσφατα ήσουν γραμμένος και εσύ, για ένα χρόνο αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι ο σύλλογος που ασχολείται με τα Τimbrado εδώ και χρόνια και μόνο με αυτά! 
> Αυτό γιατί πρέπει να είμαστε διαδυκτιακά σωστοί για τους φίλους που μας διαβάζουν!
> Πέραν όμως αυτής της φιλικής παρατήρησης σας εύχομαι να προχωρήσετε και να αποκτήσετε και την εμπειρία που χρειάζεται έτσι ώστε να μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε όλους τους φίλους που αγαπούν το Ισπανικό Timbrado!


Φίλε Κώστα αρχικά να πω και δημόσια για άλλη μια φορά το πόσο σε εκτιμώ και ότι είσαι από τα άτομα που προσωπικά με έχουν βοηθήσει και με γεννήτορες αλλά και αλλού. Στον ΕΛΣΥΤΙ είμαι γραμμένος από 10/12/2011, όχι μεγάλο διάστημα πάντως.
Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχές σου και εύχομαι στο μέλλον να βρεθούμε να διοργανώνουμε κοινούς αγώνες και μαζί να προσφέρουμε τα καλύτερα για την καναρινοκουλτούρα και τα timbrado...

Πάντως κανείς δεν αναφέρθηκε στον ΕΛΣΥΤΙ ή σε συγκεκριμένο άλλο σύλλογο, και φυσικά στον ΕΛΣΥΤΙ όλοι οι εκτροφείς εκτρέφουν Timbrado και μάλιστα άριστα πουλιά. 
Στο κειμενο υπαρχει ένα "ίσως" ακριβώς για να μην είμαστε απόλυτοι κλπ, απλά στο καταστατικό μας και πέρα από τον τίτλο αναφέρεται ρητά μόνο η ράτσα Timbrado και σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι και δημόσια αναρτημένο. Νά όμως και ένα απόσπασμά του όπου αναφαίρονται οι σκοποί της ΕΛΙΤ:[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Για του ΕΛΣΥΤΙ το καταστατικό δεν έχω άποψη αλλα για να το λες έτσι θα είναι... 

Αν γράφτηκε κάτι λάθος ζητώ συγγνώμη και δεν υπάρχει διάθεση (ούτε και από σένα από ότι βλέπω) ούτε να τσακωνώμαστε ούτε να διαφωνούμε... 

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλα και προσβλέπουμε σε μια καλή συνεργασία που μόνο καλά θα έχει να δώσει!


και το διορθώνω  :winky:  "είναι από τους λίγους σύλλογους"      αντί     "ίσως ο πρώτος και μοναδικός"

----------


## panagiotisgloster

Aντε ευχομαι τα καλυτερα παιδια μπραβο σας ειναι πολυ ομορφα....τα timbrado..θα μας κανονισετε με το καλο κ κανα καλο ζευγαρακι !!!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Εύχομαι κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου, πραγματικά ότι καλύτερο και να υλοποιήσετε όλους τους στόχους που έχετε βάλει.

----------


## kostastim

Μπραβο σας παιδια.Μπραβο Χρηστο καλη επιτυχια να εχετε,και προπαντων να το απολαυσετε οπως εσεις το φανταζεστε.Ομολογω πως το 2014 κρυβει πολλες εξαρσεις σε νεους συλλογους μπραβο αυτο ειναι ενδιαφερον για την Ελλαδα.Αντε με το καλο λοιπον παιδια και αν χρειαστειτε κατι και απο εμας ειμαστε στην διαθεση σας.

----------


## kostastim

Ηθελα ακομη να αναφερω οτι αυτο που θα γινει φετος στην Ελλαδα σπαει το κατεστημενο.Ισως μεσα απο αυτα τα νεα ξεκινηματα καταφερουμε να ερθουμε και ποιο κοντα.Οποιος γνωριζει καταλαβαινει τι θελω να πω.Λοιπον αντε με το καλο παιδια.Να ρωτησω και κατι αν ειναι ευκολο ομως.Σεποια Ομοσπονδια σχεδιαζεται να ενταχθητε;

----------


## xXx

Μπράβο παιδιά αυτές είναι νότες χαράς μέσα στο όλο άσχημο κλίμα που βιώνουμε σαν Έλληνες που μπορούμε και ερχόμαστε πιο κοντά ο ένας με τον άλλο ακόμη και μέσω ενός συλλόγου με πουλιά  :Happy0065:

----------


## orion

> Ηθελα ακομη να αναφερω οτι αυτο που θα γινει φετος στην Ελλαδα σπαει το κατεστημενο.Ισως μεσα απο αυτα τα νεα ξεκινηματα καταφερουμε να ερθουμε και ποιο κοντα.Οποιος γνωριζει καταλαβαινει τι θελω να πω.Λοιπον αντε με το καλο παιδια.Να ρωτησω και κατι αν ειναι ευκολο ομως.Σεποια Ομοσπονδια σχεδιαζεται να ενταχθητε;


Φίλε ακόμα δεν έχουμε αποφασίσει... είναι θέμα συλλογικό και θα πρέπει η ΓΣ να τοποθετηθεί αφού εξεταστούν όλα τα δεδομένα... οπότε όταν έχουμε νεότερα θα τα μάθετε...

----------


## kostas24

καλή αρχή να έχετε. δώσε μας λίγες πληροφορίες αν θες για το σύλλογο.πχ που θα είναι η έδρα του,πόσα μέλη έχετε κάνει την αρχή, μόνο classico θα έχετε......

----------


## orion

σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι online και η ιστοσελίδα μας οπότε θα μπορείτε να δείτε όλες τις πληροφορίες για το σύλλογο... η έδρα πάντως είναι στην Αθήνα

----------


## jk21

Καλη αρχη στον νεο συλλογο και ευχη για εκπληρωση των στοχων του !

Ευχη προσωπικη προς τον ΕΛΙΤ καθως και σε καθε ηδη υφισταμενο συλλογο καναρινιων Τιμπραντο  ή και με καναρινια Τιμπραντο  (  EΛΣΥΤΙ ,ΣΥΚΒΕ ,ΦΩΔΠΩ ... η σειρα τυχαια )  ,να βοηθησουν στην μεγαλυτερη διαδοση του καναρινιου που αγαπω ! που αγαπαει ισως καθε μερα και περισσοτερο ,πληθως ελληνων χομπιστων !

----------


## panos70

Καλη αρχη στον νεο συλλογο σας και ευχομαι τα καλυτερα παιδια μπραβο σας ,οτι ηθελα να ρωτησω το προλαβαν τα αλλα παιδια οποτε,αντε με το καλο στο νεο ξεκινημα του συλλογου σας

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Τα καταφέραμε Χρήστο!!! Πολλά συγχαρητήρια, είμαι ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενος για την υλοποίηση  του συλλογου και πραγματικά Χρήστο ολοι έχουμε συνεισφέρει απο τα ιδρυτικα μελοι  αλλά εσύ θέλω να το πω θα σκάσω έχεις προσφέρει κατι παραπάνω , είσαι ο κοινός τόπος ολων των τιμπρανταδων!!!

----------


## orion

> Τα καταφέραμε Χρήστο!!! Πολλά συγχαρητήρια, είμαι ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενος για την υλοποίηση  του συλλογου και πραγματικά Χρήστο ολοι έχουμε συνεισφέρει απο τα ιδρυτικα μελοι  αλλά εσύ θέλω να το πω θα σκάσω έχεις προσφέρει κατι παραπάνω , είσαι ο κοινός τόπος ολων των τιμπρανταδων!!!


όπως πάντα υπερβολές!!! αλλά μικρός είσαι θα μεγαλώσεις  :winky:  χαχαχαχαχα
άντε καλή μας αρχή  :winky:

----------


## lee

καλη αρχη και απο εμενα ελπιζω να υπαρξει συνεχεια και απο την περιφερεια το εχουμε ολοι κοινο παθος!
συγχαρτηρια παιδια!!

----------


## anonymous

> Πριν από λίγο καιρό μια μικρή παρέα φίλων του ισπανικού καναρινιού φωνής Timbrado δημιούργησαν ένα νέο σύλλογο καναρινοκουλτούρας στην Ελλάδα. 
> 
> Ο σύλλογος ονομάζεται *Ελληνική Λέσχη Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο – Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ.* και αυτή τη στιγμή (βάσει εγκεκριμένου καταστατικού από 19/11/2013) ίσως είναι ο πρώτος και μοναδικός  σύλλογος ο οποίος ασχολείται αμιγώς με τα καναρίνια φωνής Timbrado. 
> 
>  Ήδη, ο σύλλογος αριθμεί αρκετά μέλη και φιλοδοξεί να καλύψει όλους  εκείνους τους εκτροφείς, με λίγα ή πολλά πουλιά, με εμπειρία ή όχι, από  όλη τη χώρα,  που αγαπούν το Timbrado και θέλουν να βρίσκονται σε  μια  παρέα *όπου θα μαθαίνουν, θα διασκεδάζουν και θα κάνουν το κοινό χόμπι  έξω από συμφέροντα και κάθε ιδιοτέλεια*. 
> 
> Σύντομα η Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ.  μέσα  από τις εκδηλώσεις και τις καινοτόμες δράσεις της, στόχο έχει να  συμβάλει στην ανάπτυξης της *καναρινοκουλτούρας* στην Ελλάδα και να κάνει  πράξη τους καταστατικούς της σκοπούς.
> ...



Ενα μπραβο στους πρωτεργατες αυτης της προσπαθειας ... Ενα μπραβοο σε αυτους που θελουν την "σπιθα" να την κανουν "πυρκαγια"!!!




> καλη αρχη και απο εμενα ελπιζω να υπαρξει συνεχεια και απο την περιφερεια το εχουμε ολοι κοινο παθος!
> συγχαρτηρια παιδια!!


Οταν υπαρχει κοινο παθος και κοινος σκοπος, ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα υπαρξει συνεχεια ! ... 

Ευχομαι μακροβιοτητα στον συλλογο και γρηγορη επιτευξη των αρχικων στοχων του ...

----------


## kon.ts

Χρήστο δεν υπάρχει πρόθεση για ''τσακωμούς-παρεξηγήσεις'' απλά θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να είμαστε δίκαιοι απέναντι σε συλλόγους και ανθρώπους με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία από τη δικιά μας,που υπάρχουν στο χώρο εδώ και χρόνια και έχουν προβάλει στην Ελλάδα το Ισπανικό Τimbrado και μας έχουν στηρίξει στηρίξει όλους!
Η αλλαγή έγινε επομένως δεν υπάρχει και θέμα!
Καλή αρχή παιδιά!

----------


## lee

γιωργο η συνεχεια παει σε συλλογικη αντιστοιχη προσπαθεια απο την περιφερεια και οχι στον ελιτ!

----------


## Rovaios

Καλή αρχή στον νέο μας σύλλογο , 
Ξεκινάμε με πολλές ελπίδες και όνειρα !!  Ελπίζουμε στην συμμετοχή όλων !!!!! Από όπου και αν προέρχονται , (επαρχία ή όχι , έμπειροι ή όχι , παρελθόν με συλλόγους ή όχι )  σε έναν ανοιχτό σύλλογο με σχεδόν μοναδικό στόχο την προβολή , βελτίωση και εξάπλωση του Ισπανού τενόρου ... η κοινή μας αγάπη που μας έχει "αρρωστήσει" θα μας οδηγήσει .

----------


## ninos

Καλή αρχή σας εύχομαι !!!

----------


## orion

ninos άντε πότε θα γραφτείς αχαχαχαχα  :winky: 
ευχαριστούμεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## anonymous

> γιωργο η συνεχεια παει σε συλλογικη αντιστοιχη προσπαθεια απο την περιφερεια και οχι στον ελιτ!


Μα και γω Αποστόλη, δεν αναφερομαι ειδκα στον Ελιτ!
 Η φραση μου "Οταν υπαρχει κοινο παθος και κοινος σκοπος, ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα υπαρξει συνεχεια", αναφερεται σε καθε ομαδα ανθρωπων που ανακαλυπτουν κατι κοινο, βαζουν τους *κοινους στοχους* και προχωρουν "συλλογικα" για να τους πετυχουν.

Σε αναμονη λοιπον και των καλων νεων απο την πλευρα σας ...  :-)

----------


## Steliosan

Μπραβο παιδια καλη αρχη σας ευχομαι και να εχετε παντα καλες συνεργασιες και εκδηλωσεις.

----------


## orion

Ευχαριστούμε φιλε  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλή Αρχή !!!

----------


## orion

ευχαριστούμε  :winky:

----------


## orion

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, θα θέλαμε να σας πληροφορήσουμε ότι από τις αρχαιρεσίες που πραγματοποιήθηκαν στη Γ.Σ. στις 12-01-2014 προέκυψε το νέο Δ.Σ. της Ελληνικής Λέσχης Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο – Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ. το οποίο συγκροτήθηκε σε σώμα στις 13-01-2014 με την παρακάτω σύνθεση:

1.    Πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. - Κατσίκης Ανδρέας 
2.    Αντιπρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. - Πέτρογλου Αναστάσιος
3.    Γενικός Γραμματέας του Δ.Σ. - Τρυφωνόπουλος Χρήστος
4.    Ταμίας του Δ.Σ. - Παπανδρέου Νικόλαος 
5.    Υπεύθυνος Δημοσίων Σχέσεων του Δ.Σ. - Πολίτης Νικόλαος 

Το Δ.Σ. ευχαριστεί τα μέλη της Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ. που τους ανέδειξαν και δεσμεύεται να κάνει πράξη τους καταστατικούς σκοπούς του συλλόγου. 





http://www.elit-timbrado.gr

----------


## vag21

κατι μου θυμιζει ο χωρος χαχαχα

σιδεροκεφαλοι.

----------


## geog87

> κατι μου θυμιζει ο χωρος χαχαχα
> 
> σιδεροκεφαλοι.


Η γιαφκα της ελιτ....

----------


## orion

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, συγκροτήθηκε σε σώμα στις 15-01-2014 η Ελεγκτική  Επιτροπή (Ε.Ε.) της Ελληνικής Λέσχης Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο – Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ.  έπειτα από τις αρχαιρεσίες που πραγματοποιήθηκαν στη Γ.Σ. στις  12-01-2014 με την παρακάτω σύνθεση:

 1. Πρόεδρος της Ε.Ε. – Λυμπέριος Δημήτριος  
 2. Αντιπρόεδρος της Ε.Ε. – Σταθόπουλος Διονύσιος
 3. Γενικός Γραμματέας της Ε.Ε. – Γεωργιόπουλος Γεώργιος 

 Αποστολή της Ε.Ε. σύμφωνα με το καταστατικό είναι ο έλεγχο της οικονομικής διαχείρισης του σωματείου.

----------


## NIKOSP

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, θα θέλαμε να σας πληροφορήσουμε ότι στη Γ.Σ. της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσμονδίας Ορνιθολογίας (Π.Ο.Ο.)  που πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 16-02-2014 εγκρίθηκε ομόφωνα η ένταξη της Ε.Λ.Ι.Τ. στην δύναμή της.
http://fpo.gr/

----------

